Ask HN: What are you learning right now? - brickmort
======
mswen
I have been learning about mapping. Using leafletjs to incorporate mapping
elements in web applications. Building check-in operations based on current
location, placing markers/icons and modifying the icon color to represent data
values and making it easy for users to contribute location data that is
currently missing from the data set.

I am also exploring options for efficiently storing sparse matrix data, doing
automated statistical distance/similarity analysis and storing all-to-all
distance measures back into a database.

------
brickmort
I'm a Python programmer but I have some familiarity with Java, but I haven't
really touched Java in over five years, so I've been refreshing my mind with
the recent Java 8 docs and it's been a pretty fun experience so far.

------
rubiquity
I'm spending a lot of my free with Erlang and Elixir, a Ruby-syntax inspired
language that runs on the same VM as Erlang. I'm enjoying Elixir a lot and
finding it adds some clarity to the little things I'm writing with it.

------
mbrownnyc
I'm learning how to be better. I started reading Farnam Street about two
months ago, and picked up Ryan Holiday's The Obstacle is the Way two weeks
ago. Meditations: A New Translation and Thinking Fast and Slow are on their
way. I'm facing not a crisis of self, but a realization that I am at a point
where in order to move forward, and achieve what I want to achieve, I have
some huge ego driven flaws that require a megalithic perspective shift.

~~~
imp
If you're reading books like that, might I also suggest Mindfulness in Plain
English: [http://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Plain-English-
Anniversary-...](http://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Plain-English-Anniversary-
Edition/dp/0861719069)

I found it incredibly useful.

~~~
mbrownnyc
Awesome I agree. Read this several years ago! Great book! The observer is such
a powerful concept, also covered in practical detail by Holiday. Thank you,
though, and check this out:
[http://lionserpent.com/unity.html](http://lionserpent.com/unity.html) :)

------
27182818284
R programming, Android development, and Lisp programming with Norvig's book.

Android development. So far, it is the exact opposite of what fun with
computers is.

------
JoshCole
At work I'm learning networking, writing effective javascript, building
backend APIs for multiple consumers, and tastypie which is basically REST for
Django.

At home I'm playing around with algorithms for drawing trees, studying linear
algebra, and taking the Coursera ML course by Andrew Ng.

------
Kakashi
Japanese. Got the JLPT N3 in two weeks.

~~~
goochtek
I'm also taking the N3 in a couple of weeks. 頑張れ！

~~~
Kakashi
Thanks! You too!

------
smoothgrips
Started a project using AngularJS. I'm finding it quite fun and exciting. I
have a decent JQuery background and find myself having to actively refrain
from using JQuery. Trying to learning the "Angular way" of doing things.

------
partisan
Grails. I'm a C#/.NET programmer. I've been trying out Scala with Play, and
Clojure with Luminus, and RoR before then. Grails is making me the happiest as
an open source alternative to C#.

------
zipc
Django and the Django Rest Framework. I develop android apps but it feels I
lack skills in creating web services. Also, I'm learning how to solve problems
- it's a tough one

------
rthomas6
SICP. It's my first introduction to functional _or_ object-oriented
programming. It's making me want to minimize mutable data/state in my projects
from now on.

------
fatalness
Linear algebra by the David Poole's book "Linear algebra: A modern
introducing" (not even learning seriously, just refreshing 'cause I am CS-
graduate)

------
gaze
Quantum weak measurement and generating GPU code in haskell

------
dotnick
Objective-C.

A lot of people suggested I get straight into Swift but some of my clients
need help with their existing apps so I chose to start with Obj-C.

------
borplk
Learning the Ada programming language. I can't believe I had not looked into
it all this time. It's awesome.

------
springogeek
C# for use with XNA. Working on an indie xbox/Windows game which I hope to
port to MonoGame and other platforms.

------
whostolemyhat
I'm picking up Node at the moment. Express makes it incredibly easy for me to
knock up a REST API.

------
Chetane
Learning to make my first iOS app using Swift within 2 weeks. I'm almost done
the first week...

------
tylerpachal
Machine Learning and Korean!

------
rmaratos
JQuery! Can't believe how much I do in just a few lines.

------
jason_slack
OpenGL and Chinese.

~~~
oseifrimpong
How are you learning your Chinese? What methods are you using and teaching
materials too

~~~
rahimnathwani
For a list of resources, see a previous answer I wrote here:

[http://hn.algolia.com/#!/comment/forever/prefix/0/skritter%2...](http://hn.algolia.com/#!/comment/forever/prefix/0/skritter%20by%3Arahimnathwani)

You _will_ need a teacher (native speaker) from the beginning, to correct your
pronunciation (mainly tones) before you develop bad habits.

------
sevilo
programming-wise, AngularJS. Reading a few typography books on the side
(finding it really interesting by far) :-)

------
zachlatta
AngularJS and devops. CoreOS is so cool!

------
krapp
SDL2 in C++ and Android development.

------
oseifrimpong
I am learning RoR and Bootstrap.

------
kovrik
Learning Clojure

------
murtza
Hadoop.

------
kull
Angular js

------
gabemesq
Fuck yeah ok? Kiss lobe 💕💕

